# Thin Nato Strap for Casio F91W?



## TheCrunge (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello all, like the title says, I am trying to find a Nato strap for an F91W. I've seen tons of pictures so I know it can be done, but the strap I ordered from Amazon is way to thick to fit behind the pins. I was able to make it work by cutting a few slits in the strap to slip spring bars through, but my OCD is prevailing and seeing the cuts with the watch on the strap is driving me crazy.

So for those of you who have done it, can you provide an example of the specific Nato strap you used? I can keep trying to buy random cheap straps from Amazon or Ebay, but it is kind of defeating the point of a cheap $10 beater watch to wear to the gym. Although this has already become expensive since destroying my first watch trying to negative mod the display...

Some cheap strap has to be thin enough to work without modifying the strap. Thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I bought an 18mm NATO strap from Watch Straps & Watch Bands - Cheapest NATO Straps and installed it on my F91W.

It's a snug fit and irreversible, if I recall correctly.


----------



## TheCrunge (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Otto. Can you clarify what you mean by irreversible? Were you able to make it fit without modifying the pins in any way?


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

Curved spring bars?









Not sure if they will work in this application but I use them on a couple watches where the lug holes are too close to the case to be able to fit nato straps through.


----------



## TheCrunge (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm honestly not sure curved spring bars would make a difference. I tried bending an extra I had and it really didn't make a difference based on the thickness of my strap since the edges were still really tight.

I think I just need to find confirmation from someone of a significantly thinner strap. I know they have to exist somewhere based on the numerous pictures of these watches on NATO straps that exist.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I think that once the rubber strap is removed, it can't be put back on. In my experience, regular spring bars, even 18mm ones, don't work with the case holes. 

For this reason, I used the original bars/pins to install the NATO. During my first and only successful attempt, the removal and reinstallation of the original bars inadvertently enlarges the case holes, thus making frequent strap changes unfeasible. And, no, I did not modify the pins. If I recall correctly, I placed the NATO between the lugs, then pushed the pins through. It's a very snug fit.

Your mileage, however, may vary.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Another option is to use so-called 2-piece Nato straps, because only half as much strap thickness is present between the spring bar and the case.

Classic NATO Bands | 16mm - 28mm | Clockwork Synergy

I've done this on my two AQ-S800, an AE-1200 and a W-S210. These watches have very tight spacing between the lug holes and the case, which risks enlarging the lug holes in the plastic case if too thick a strap is used.


----------



## TheCrunge (Aug 19, 2010)

I appreciate all the suggestions. However like many things in this hobby, my goals don't totally make logical sense. For some reason I am fixated on using a single piece NATO strap. Hopefully I get some more feedback and can find some more suggestions for thin straps


----------



## TheCrunge (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone else have any luck with a particular NATO without modification on this watch?


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

Ottovonn said:


> I bought an 18mm NATO strap from Watch Straps & Watch Bands - Cheapest NATO Straps and installed it on my F91W.
> 
> It's a snug fit and irreversible, if I recall correctly.
> 
> View attachment 7922714


I remember seeing this pic and wondering how the heck it was achieved. Because the clearance is so minimal. It does look great, but it must be a very thin strap, and the pins must be deformed, or the holes, possibly.

I put mine on a velcro strap, which IS thin enough such that the pins and holes remain reusable.


----------



## TheCrunge (Aug 19, 2010)

The issue is that manufacturers (or sellers) rarely list the strap thickness and in most cases a thicker strap is a better thing, making it hard to find a thin one for this application. There are so many pictures of these guys on NATO straps that there must be other good options. If I don't get any other responses, I may take Otto's route but I was hoping to have multiple options.

Like I said, I did mangle a display on my first model trying to negatively mod the display (whoops), but it has given me an opportunity to play around with the case without worrying about breaking it. The strap I have and was forced to modify was no where even close to being able to fit on the pins. I've been able to fit 20mm spring bars with no issues, so best case for me would be using spring bars with a NATO. But if I had to keep the stock pins, I definitely would.

Like I said, my desire to use the NATO is somewhat irrational and I can't explain exactly why I want to do it, but who else would spend $30 (two watches and two NATO straps so far) other than a crazy person.


----------



## Watchphile (Feb 21, 2012)

Can't comment re NATO straps but the F-91W uses taper pins and if you look at the backside of the straps next to the pins you'll see arrows that indicate the direction that the pins should be pushed out. For this reason I'd think the stock pins should be used whenever possible or the pin holes will be damaged.


----------



## TheCrunge (Aug 19, 2010)

I was able to get 20mm spring bars to fit, but I was kind of paranoid about long term survivablility with them, so I'm using the original pins.

I have the watch on my "notched" NATO for now and will likely use it that way until I find a better solution. However I don't love the way it looks and my OCD is definitely going to bother me until this is done right. I'm trying to decide if I want to order a strap from CheapestNatoStrap or wait until my $2 NATO from Ebay arrives from China.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Using standard "no-spring" bars. Just notice the arrows on the Casio plastic strap.


----------



## TheCrunge (Aug 19, 2010)

KHBK, that looks awesome. Can you provide a vendor or link for that specific strap?


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a Timex Ironman waiting for thin NATO strap as well


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's mine:



















I used this strap: http://natostrapco.com/collections/...s-xii-nato-strap-w-pvd-hardware-stitched-18mm.

(Nato Strap Co lists the thickness of all of their straps.)

And I used standard spring bars instead of the stock bars. I had to bend them a little bit and it was still a tight fit - but it worked.

NSC also has 1.2mm thick straps, too.


----------



## TheCrunge (Aug 19, 2010)

You guys are awesome. Thanks for the link Brandon. Those straps look great, especially because they are PVD coated. The website is being a little wonky now, but if I can get a 1.2mm strap, that would be perfect. This is mostly for a gym watch anyway, so the lighter the better. Now I just have to stomach buying a strap that costs more than the watch.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

TheCrunge said:


> Now I just have to stomach buying a strap that costs more than the watch.


Join the club.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

brandon\ said:


> I used this strap: The Standard Black-Ops XII NATO Strap w/ PVD Hardware (Stitched) 18mm.
> 
> (Nato Strap Co lists the thickness of all of their straps.)
> 
> ...


Thanks, I ordered 2 NATO for my Timex, let's see how it will turn out


----------



## TheCrunge (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm trying to order from NATO Strap Co, but the two I am interested in are out of stock. I'm also flip flopping between the 1.5mm one which is longer and the 1.2mm one which is slightly shorter.

Brandon, would it be too much to ask you if you can take a picture of how your strap looks with the bent spring bars? I would really appreciate that.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

I do not have any information about the strap. Got it from a friend.

But much betten than a Hirsch Genuine Croco! That one looks out of place.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## TheCrunge (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you both for the information, especially Brandon for the pictures. I'm confident enough to order the 1.5mm thick strap now once they are back in stock. I'll have to find a good way to bend some curve into some spring bars without "kinking" them.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I just gently pried them with a screwdriver when they were in place. 

I know that may make some people cringe, but it's a $10 watch.


----------



## TheCrunge (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm not too worried about the case since I broke my first one trying to mod the display. Luckily I have an extra case laying around now in case anything goes wrong.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Just got this strap from the mail today  costs a whopping $1 from china, its surprisingly a good strap. (Please pardon the old sharpie marks on the table)


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

THis F-91 is THE Casio, with an authenticity that a mere GW-5000 cannot hope to equal. Abandon thy search for it, and embrace the ULTIMATE CASIO SQUARE. ALL HAIL! Great strap too


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's a quick and dirty photo of the Timex Ironman on 18mm NATO strap. The lug size of the Ironman is more like 19mm, but sourcing a thin 19mm NATO strap could be difficult.


----------



## TheCrunge (Aug 19, 2010)

I bought a cheapo NATO from Ebay too for around $1, but it's on the slow boat from China and I'm kind of an impatient person.

After a bunch of back and forth and some correspondence with NatoStrapCo, I wound up ordering this strap:

The NEW Black-Ops XII NATO Strap w/ PVD Hardware (Stitched) 18mm

I'm on a business trip and get home tonight where it is waiting for me. I'm hopeful that it will work. I spoke to the after Brandon's suggestion and was told that some of the descriptions were wrong (which have currently been updated) and all their straps are approximately 1.2mm thick. The differences in their normal straps are length, the Black Ops is just longer than the standard strap. I ordered the "New Black Ops" which is a comparable thickness with an 11.5" length but made of a much softer material. I will post up later whether or not this strap actually works.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

TheCrunge said:


> I bought a cheapo NATO from Ebay too for around $1, but it's on the slow boat from China and I'm kind of an impatient person.
> 
> After a bunch of back and forth and some correspondence with NatoStrapCo, I wound up ordering this strap:
> 
> ...


i ordered mine last april 17 so yeah, its really a slow boat 

ive ordered another one (brown leather nato this time for a wallet breaking $2) and will probably get it by june lol

anyway, im curious with how a $18 strap compares to a $1 one. Hoping for your review/s

my $1 strap is super comfy btw, now i know why some wus masters prefer nato over the traditional resin/rubber straps.


----------



## TheCrunge (Aug 19, 2010)

kcohS-G, what model is that watch? I like the green look but can't find it anywhere after searching on Casio's many sites.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

TheCrunge said:


> kcohS-G, what model is that watch? I like the green look but can't find it anywhere after searching on Casio's many sites.


Its a f-105w (basically its a f-91w but with an EL light) its the yellow automotive tint ive installed on the acrylic glass that makes the blue paint on the dial look green-ish, you can still see some blue near the edges where the tint did not cover


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

It’s nice to see you guys obsessing about the details with such passion on such a nondescript watch as the f91w. Shows the many dimensions of this hobby which I really enjoy too. 

Just to be on point, I would imagine someone like jays and kay to have an adapter like for the gw5000 squares? Anyone checked that out?


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

This post was helpful, thank you! Didn't know about the tapered pins.


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

zabat said:


> THis F-91 is THE Casio, with an authenticity that a mere GW-5000 cannot hope to equal. Abandon thy search for it, and embrace the ULTIMATE CASIO SQUARE. ALL HAIL! Great strap too


OMG! I wrote this! I am a MONSTER! Heh



Ottovonn said:


> I bought an 18mm NATO strap...
> 
> It's a snug fit and irreversible, if I recall correctly. ...


That's the truth! Once you remove the original pins, they are not as secure, and may let loose at any time. I used the original pins, and that happened to me, while removing a fleece jacket. So if you remove the pins, you must then use springbars, the tension of which will keep the watch more secure. Not sure what size I used, but I MIGHT have used 20mm bars, a tight fit, but unlikely to yield under pressure. To remove them, I will have to cut those bars, I think. Ymmv.


----------



## VoicesModerator (3 mo ago)

Watchphile said:


> Can't comment re NATO straps but the F-91W uses taper pins and if you look at the backside of the straps next to the pins you'll see arrows that indicate the direction that the pins should be pushed out. For this reason I'd think the stock pins should be used whenever possible or the pin holes will be damaged.


Excellent catch! Thanks BTW there are several YouTube videos on installing NATO straps.


----------

